
The Worst Mistake People Make in Political Arguments - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/the-worst-mistake-people-make-in-political-arguments
======
CWuestefeld
Good advice across the board, not just for political discussion.

This is just explaining the logical fallacy of "fundamental atribution error"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fundamental_attribution_error> ). More
popularly, this has been paraphrased as "never attribute to malice what can be
explained by stupidity".

Personally, I find this logical fallacy infuriating because it just doesn't
matter. Whether someone is being evil or is just wrong is irrelevant. The only
thing that matters is the end result. If someone is being charitable because
he thinks it'll make him rich in the long run, that's still good. If someone
is accidentally causing harm, we want him to stop regardless of his
intentions. And that's all that matters at the bottom line.

~~~
danielrm26
I agree that the outcome is more important, but I think the difference between
Sean Hannity and Ted Bundy should be acknowleged. They may both produce evil,
but the one who thinks he is doing good should be handled differently.

